# D&D Music-David Tkaczuk says hello !



## d-dmusic (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey All :
Frederick Russ invited me to join this site and I'm very glad he did !

I am a VI nut and am very interested in sharing tips and tricks as well as user reviews (which I find much more reliable than the "oh-so-positive" cheerleading Mag/Rag reviews).

My web site is definitely getting long-in-the-tooth and needs an update, but, I invite you all over for a browse.

Cheers for 2010 !
David Tkaczuk
D&D Music
http://www.d-dmusic.com (www.d-dmusic.com)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to VI, David! Enjoy the forum.


----------

